# Smitty Sled



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Anybody tow a Smitty behind a snowmobile or ATV? If so, what set up do you use? I assume that if you just use a rope through the ski's you would have a problem with the sled running into you when you stop. Any thoughts?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Flatten the ends of 2 lengths of conduit. Drill holes through the flats. Round off corners of flats if you please.
Eyebolts on sled for one end of each of the two "bars"/ lengths. (I used front pylons for attachment points, gives bungy cord grab points too.)
Cross tow vehicle ends of the two lengths and use a speed clip or quick clip whatever they are called to tow eye/hole ect. (Work this out in planning before flattening ends so you have them where you want at sled ,and at tow hitch point. Flats at sled can be opposite angle than at tow point.)

Remember ,Smitty"s were not designed for towing originally. Engineer accordingly...


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

If I read this right you are attaching the conduit to the shanty and then the shanty to the sled. Is that correct? I thought of that but was afraid I would pull the shanty right off the Smitty. 
Maybe I'll just leave the Smitty home when using my snowmobile.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Conduit is secured to smitty sled pylons. Using eyebolts through the front pylons ,one each side.
Shanty rests on two crossmembers that attach the two sides of sled.


Big enough diameter conduit will tolerate towing. (Guessing mine is 3/4, but limited use towing so far.) Just don't play crack the whip or do doughnuts. Rope can be run through conduit too and that would mean not flattening or drilling ends. Just keep an eye out for chafing of rope on conduit or any other edges.
That rope through conduit will reduce your odds of getting rear ended by your sled when going downhill ,braking,stopping ect..
P.V.C. might work too instead of metal conduit. Real cold plastic though.....might fracture.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Ahhh, gotcha. Thanks. And 10-4 on the doughnuts. LOL.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Waif said:


> Flatten the ends of 2 lengths of conduit. Drill holes through the flats. Round off corners of flats if you please.
> Eyebolts on sled for one end of each of the two "bars"/ lengths. (I used front pylons for attachment points, gives bungy cord grab points too.)
> Cross tow vehicle ends of the two lengths and use a speed clip or quick clip whatever they are called to tow eye/hole ect. (Work this out in planning before flattening ends so you have them where you want at sled ,and at tow hitch point. Flats at sled can be opposite angle than at tow point.)
> 
> Remember ,Smitty"s were not designed for towing originally. Engineer accordingly...


I'll be making something along these lines to tow my Smitty behind the quad when I'm going shorter distances than I'd use my big sled for.

Blackhawk294 made mine, I'm quite confident it's over engineered plenty


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If your going shorter distances just run the tow rope through a single piece of 11/4" or larger pvc. It will keep your led or shanty from running over you in moderate speed.


----------

